

Ask HN: How do you prefer to anonymously receive money? - robertocr

In case you run an internet business where you receive payments but want to remain anonymous (therefore your personal Paypal account won't be adequate), what method/services do you use?<p>(ie: you sell items you'd rather not to be linked to you in any way. ie2: it's a grey area business, such as porn sites).<p>Please explain your use case (whether you do B2C and/or B2B).
Any advice is welcome... Thanks!
======
yitchelle
1) they get brown paper bag, filled it with money, and put in the garbage bin
on the street corner.

2) you pick it up later in the day.

------
runjake
Set up another email address, bank account, and pay account
(Paypal/Stripe/etc).

Other than that, your options are BitCoin. Secure your wallet on a Truecrypt
volume and convert funds frequently.

There's a wealth of info and money exchanges linked off of the Hidden Wiki on
Tor. Check out Onion Browser in the App Store, if you have an iOS device, for
a quick look.

Look, in the days if the War On Libert^WTerror, no legitimate corporation that
wants to operate within a western country is able to offer anything remotely
anonymous.

~~~
robertocr
thank you!!!

------
ephan172
Is it anonymity from just the customer? or is it total blackout? Have
researched this and found out that unless maybe you use another third party to
receive the money then forward to you,Its almost impossible nowadays to hide
from everyone,someone somewhere just has to have your details.

~~~
robertocr
ephan172, it's anonymity from publicly accessible means. (total blackout would
consider making illegal/fake accounts, which is not the case here). I can
secure my whois data, but can I secure my payment account? I have two use
examples: ie: you sell items you'd rather not to be linked to you in any way
(the same way people want discrete packaging when buying certain personal
items) ie2: it's a grey area business, such as porn sites (can you completely
hide your personal identity when receiving online payments?)

~~~
ephan172
If you can operate under a business name,I think paypal allows that when you
use a business account,then your identity is only visible to paypal who I am
sure you don't mind them knowing?? check this out:third answer by a paypal
employee to the op in that thread [https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/My-
account-settings/Keep...](https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/My-account-
settings/Keeping-your-name-hidden-from-buyers/td-p/192066)

------
robertocr
Just to be clear: I'm not talking about ads-based revenue, where the user has
(supposedly) no means to track you down. I'm talking about money from
subscription / purchases.

------
jstanley
Why do you want to remain anonymous?

~~~
robertocr
jstanley to not have my personal life linked with a specific site. Think of
good programmers behind a big porn site choosing to keep their privacy. Except
this site will sell stuff (services, not really products) to the end user
(B2C). How to remain anonymous and still be legal?

------
voxx
throwaway paypal accounts linked to disposable greendot cards.

